# Sibelius Violin Concerto



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

My local symphony will be playing Sibelius's one and only concerto in April 2010...and I've never heard it.

The Wikipedia article on it mentions over and over again the virtuosic nature of the work. On one hand this makes me think it might be quite fascinating to watch but on the other hand reminds me that I'm not particularly interested in virtuosity for its own sake.

So I'm hoping some of you familiar with it will comment on the quality of this work from a purely musical perspective. Should I rush out and get tickets as soon as possible or what?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Sibelius is one of the greatest violin concertos ever composed. It's very difficult technically, but not "virtuosistic" at all. Don't miss it .


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

One of my all time favourite vc's. The Heifetz recording from 1938 (?) is truly a classic.
I agree while it is not the most virtuosic of violin works it is NOT easy. I tried to learn part of it when playing my violin years ago and gave up.

Jim


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

The Wikipedia article went into some detail about the hard parts, double-stop glissandi and scales in octaves and 6ths among others. Apparently there's a part that calls for melody and trill at the same time.

Of course I don't care about this, as I mentioned. It's all fine if it serves the music, which apparently it does.

The Richmond Symphony's 2010 season is pretty awful. I think I can at least go to this one concert, the last in the season. Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade being on the program won't hurt either.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Definitely in my top 10 violin concertos.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It will speak for itself.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

For what it's worth, I think that the first movement is brilliant and innovative for many reasons, the other two are a bit of a let-down after that. Nonetheless, it's still one of the greatest concertos in the repertoire...


----------



## anon2k2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, one of the greats. Archetypical of Sibelius, you get chills listening to it. It conveys arctic cold in so many ways.


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like I'm heading to the symphony at least once this year.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

In the first rank of violin concertos, with Beethoven and Brahms, and just ahead of Elgar, Tschaikovsky, Prokofiev, Bruch, Mendelssohn and the rest.
Certainly the first movement is the strongest. The virtuosity is always at the service of the music, rather than existing for its own sake. And, yes, it is fiendish to play.
Interstingly, although it's a first-rate concerto, I think it is somewhat 2nd-rate Sibelius, if that makes sense.
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

The beginning immediately draws you in. The rest keeps you there.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

The opening is good for the first movement. The rest of the movement in my opinion takes somewhat of an effort to listen. The 2nd movement is good but the last movement is the best.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> The opening is good for the first movement. The rest of the movement in my opinion takes somewhat of an effort to listen. The 2nd movement is good but the last movement is the best.


I always felt that the first movement was the easiest to listen to, actually. Sometimes the last movement starts to sound like virtuoso vehicle type music. It still has tremendous artistic integrity, but still. I like to think it's my favorite violin concerto, striking the perfect balance between virtuosity and artistic sensibility.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the last movement because of its rollicking rhythm. I think Sibelius got a hint from the Brahms and Bruch last movements but changed it a bit and came out with something totally awesome.
But I will say the opening of the first movement is like rays of light piercing into a darkened room. It is quite beautiful. But afterwards I feel let down because of the pace wasn't consistent for me.


----------



## alfine (Dec 10, 2009)

I saw a performance of this a year ago with Leif Segerstam conducting the London Schools Symphony Orchestra (grrrreat band by the way!) and Finnish violinist Elina Vähälä who was stunning. They also played Finlandia at the end of the concert with such passion it brought tears to my eyes.


----------

